# HBO new movie, John Adams



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 18, 2008)

It seems like a good watch. It centers around the time of the American revolution.

check it out

HBO Films: John Adams


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 18, 2008)

I watched the first two parts and thought it was quite well made.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd be interested to see it.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 18, 2008)

check out the schedule here Andrew
HBO Schedule: Search Results: john adams


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> I watched the first two parts and thought it was quite well made.


Paul Giamatti has some serious skills. I was awe struck in his performance.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 18, 2008)

Slippery said:


> check out the schedule here Andrew
> HBO Schedule: Search Results: john adams



I don't have HBO, but I concur, Paul Giamatti is an excellent actor.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 18, 2008)

it should come out on video soon. Netflix or Blockbuster will have it.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 18, 2008)

Slippery said:


> Dr Mike Kear said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the first two parts and thought it was quite well made.
> ...



And Laura Linney, too. And what about David Morse as George Washington?! He usually plays a bad guy, but in this role - man, I was all ate up with patriotism in no time at all!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 18, 2008)

Is there a part where the Continental Congress breaks into song:

 Someone oughta open up a window!
Too many flies! Too many flies!


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Slippery said:
> 
> 
> > check out the schedule here Andrew
> ...



 Sometimes it's good _not_ to have HBO. Wow! You gotta be careful late at night or your eyes may see something they may not want to see!


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 18, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Is there a part where the Continental Congress breaks into song:
> 
> Someone oughta open up a window!
> Too many flies! Too many flies!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. Kear same here. I was mostly jealous when I realized most of these men were largely self educated, and we can't even touch their shoes.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 18, 2008)

Slippery said:


> Dr. Kear same here. I was mostly jealous when I realized most of these men were largely self educated, and we can't even touch their shoes.



I know what you mean. It's humbling. They were a great and courageous generation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not a fan of John Adams as I noted in this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f33/real-jefferson-7706/

But I'd still like to see the movie, from what I've read it appears to be a good portrayal of the man. 

Of course, it would be hard to top William Daniels as John Adams in _1776_. "Sit down, John!"


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> Slippery said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Kear same here. I was mostly jealous when I realized most of these men were largely self educated, and we can't even touch their shoes.
> ...


its tragic. Education needs to be valued again, and the only way this could happen is for us to get the govt out of it.


----------

